# Anyone done this? Stupid thought?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello again.
I was looking at my new Taurus Model #85 .38 special ultralight and was wondering i
f A.
Do they make a conversion of anykind to being a hammerless type? 
Or B.
Would it be real dumb to cut n nicely grind down the hammer? I was looking at it and itt would be easy and with a nice dremall it could be real smooth?
Just curious. HG
p.s. Its my CCW carry weapon if it makes a difference.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It used to be a fairly normal modification, to cut the spur off of a DA revolver's hammer to make concealed carry easier.
It's no big deal to do, if you're a very careful craftsman. It's also easy to restore the gun: just buy and install a new hammer.
Except for having deleted the single-action option, you will see no change in function.
The best way to do the job is to remove the hammer, and then modify it while it's off the gun. Doing this will teach you all about the innards of your pistol.
There's gotta be a CD or DVD for sale somewhere, that covers removing and replacing the inner works. Maybe Taurus has a schematic you can ask for. While you're at it, get the replacement hammer and stash it away for just-in-case.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Thanks 4 the info. I thought it should be easy to do, but I wasnt sure. Any idea of the cost of a new Taurus Hammer? Tnx again, HG:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> ...Any idea of the cost of a new Taurus Hammer?...


Ask Taurus. You must have access to an 800 number, in the papers that came with the gun. Otherwise, ask Google.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you mean like this? http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=316&category=Revolver


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just buy the no spur hammer from Taurus.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a S&W model 36 that I carried in Vietnam. One of our armorers just sliced off the upper part of the hammer, polished it some, and it worked perfectly; and did not snag. Who cocks those things anyway? I never missed it. go for it.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I've seen 'em bobbed, then, serrate the nub. 

One can then initiate the pull DA and when the nub comes back, cock for SA.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Has anyone bobbed a MIM hammer? Just wondering.

I'm with Bruce. Just buy the bobbed from Taurus.


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

I bobbed my S&W 637 hammer so it does not snag on a thing.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

If you're going to pocket carry a bobbed hammer is a plus. I did the job on a J frame I owned. I just took an air driven cut off wheel to it, dressed it with a file and polished it with a dremmel. Never took it off the gun. It worked fine with out a problem. Traded the gun a few years ago and wish I had it back now.


----------

